# Chocolate Milk, the New Energy drink



## Lisa (Nov 1, 2006)

I had the opportunity to attend a seminar tonight to help prep the athletes going to the Canada Winter Games in 2007.  Amoung the topics was energy drinks.  The Athletic Specialist who conducted the majority of the seminar spoke to us about Chocolate Milk and how it has been found to improve recovery after strenuous exercise.

I found this article and thought I would share. 



> Chocolate milk is an effective postexercise drink that improves recovery, according to the results of a small, randomized trial reported in the February issue of the _International Journal of Sport Nutrition and Exercise Metabolism_.



Article


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 1, 2006)

I need to show this to my wife.  She won't let me get chocolate milk!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 1, 2006)

9 participants is a very small sample... they have some intriguing results, but that's a _very _small sample size.

Also, you have to log into Medscape to see the article.  I have a log in myself, but others might not be able to get in to see the report.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is another article on chocolate milk being an energy drink that should be viewable by all.

Article


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 1, 2006)

The first time I heard this it seemed weird.  But my husband's and my personal trainer has always asserted that chocolate milk was a good thing, and not just a guilty treat.

Nice to see some documentation behind it.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

I am not sure about the rest of you but....the thought of drinking chocolate milk after a work out makes my stomach turn...I am slightly lactose intolerant so I don't think I will be doing this much.  My daughter, however, is doing the happy dance! artyon:


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I am not sure about the rest of you but....the thought of drinking chocolate milk after a work out makes my stomach turn...I am slightly lactose intolerant so I don't think I will be doing this much.



Lisa I'm well in your camp on this one.  As much as I love chocolate milk, I have a hard time with lactose as well.  Not consistant, but off and on, sometimes it bothers me, sometimes not.  Never can tell, so I think after working out and training, it would not be a good time to test the waters.


----------



## Tarot (Nov 2, 2006)

I started doing it earlier this year once I heard about it.  I would have a wee glass after my morning runs while I was cooling down and stretching.  It was awesome!  Granted I didn't actually have milk because I don't drink it, instead I had chocolate soy milk.  It was a nice refresher and did not feel heavy in my stomach at all.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2006)

Man I guess my kids will love that they love chocolate milk


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 2, 2006)

There are 2 books to read along with this study.  I don't recall the authors but:

1) "Don't Drink Your Milk"
2) "Milk: The Deadly Poison"

There are certianly some healthy things in milk.  But nothing that you can't get from other sources.  Also much of the nutrition is added to it.

In addition to dangerous growth hormones and antibitics that get injected into the cows which get passed along to the milk drinker, there's the udder puss that comes from the sores caused by the milking machines (the Clinton adminstration actually increased the amount of udder puss allowed in milk), plus the fat if you don't drink skim or 2%.

Then there's the issue of the human body lacking the enzymes to fully and properly digest cows milk.  The only one to drink cows milk should be baby cows.  Human babies have enzymes to digest thier mothers milk which helps digest he cows milk, but no longer atfer 4 years old.  All humans are lactose intolerant to a certain extent.  Some more than others, so they take things like lactaid so thier bodies will act more like a cows and try to digest the cows milk.  Others don't have as severe symptoms and just don't recognize thier problems (large swollen bellies among others) as being related to the dairy products.

That's all for now.  Happy reading.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 2, 2006)

Tarot said:


> I started doing it earlier this year once I heard about it. I would have a wee glass after my morning runs while I was cooling down and stretching. It was awesome! Granted I didn't actually have milk because I don't drink it, instead I had chocolate soy milk. It was a nice refresher and did not feel heavy in my stomach at all.



One more problem here:

Soy is essentially a replacement for female hormones.  Men should not take in much soy at all. Especially unformented.

Women need to be careful too.  Soy, especially unfermented soy as is used in the U.S., can cause fibroid tumors to grow.  If you are using soy and have this probelm, get rid of the soy and see if they shrink or even go away before you buy the hysterectmy sales pitch from the Dr.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

KOROHO said:


> There are 2 books to read along with this study.  I don't recall the authors but:
> 
> 1) "Don't Drink Your Milk"
> 2) "Milk: The Deadly Poison"
> ...





KOROHO said:


> One more problem here:
> 
> Soy is essentially a replacement for female hormones.  Men should not take in much soy at all. Especially unformented.
> 
> Women need to be careful too.  Soy, especially unfermented soy as is used in the U.S., can cause fibroid tumors to grow.  If you are using soy and have this probelm, get rid of the soy and see if they shrink or even go away before you buy the hysterectmy sales pitch from the Dr.



Interesting points KOROHO.  I honestly can say I have never read either book you pointed out.  May have to hit the library and find them.

How do you supplement your calcium and Vitamin D intake then and what do you suggest for a post work out snack/drink to provide the nutrients the body needs?


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 2, 2006)

The body creates Vitamin D from absorbing sun light.
Calcium comes from the same place cows get it, which then comes out in thier milk - green leafy vegetables.  I'm really not big fan of these either so I do take calcium supplements along with vitamin and herb supplements I take.

After class I drink Gatorade becuase I need the Potassium. I also like peanuts before and after class for protien.  I met a person at a seminar once who, when we all ran out to a local sub shop for lunch, stayed back and had a lunch of Gatorade and Peanuts.  I thought then that he was probably onto something and surely had a lot more sense than we did. Although some went to KFC, which really sounded like a bad idea.  I try to do the Gatorade and Peanuts as much as I can.


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

I have also heard the same things that KOROHO has posted, but if you look at the milk producers in your area there are always a few who do not use milk from suppliers who use growth hormone (BHT if I remember right) to boost milk production.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes.  I should have mentioned organic milk options.  Thank yiou.
It's a little more costly but it's not nearly as dangerous.  It also tastes a lot different.
If you are 40 or older and try a glass of organic milk, you may have some sudden recall of the days when you were kid as you suddenly remember what milk used to taste like.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 2, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Interesting points KOROHO. I honestly can say I have never read either book you pointed out. May have to hit the library and find them.
> 
> How do you supplement your calcium and Vitamin D intake then and what do you suggest for a post work out snack/drink to provide the nutrients the body needs?




I buy the Orange Juice with Vitamin D in it. This helps me keep Vitamin D in my body when I do not drink lots of Milk. 

But I do have to say that, I now only buy Chocolate Milk. It is easier on my stomache. I use it cereal and grahm crackers and just to drink.


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

KOROHO said:


> Yes.  I should have mentioned organic milk options.  Thank yiou.
> It's a little more costly but it's not nearly as dangerous.  It also tastes a lot different.
> If you are 40 or older and try a glass of organic milk, you may have some sudden recall of the days when you were kid as you suddenly remember what milk used to taste like.



  43 here, I just might have to try the organic milk.  The regular milk with no BHT can either make my stomach roll bad, or have zero effect, never can tell.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2006)

KOROHO said:


> 1) "Don't Drink Your Milk"
> 2) "Milk: The Deadly Poison"


 

I don't care; this is an excuse to drink Chocolate milk again.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I had the opportunity to attend a seminar tonight to help prep the athletes going to the Canada Winter Games in 2007. Amoung the topics was energy drinks. The Athletic Specialist who conducted the majority of the seminar spoke to us about Chocolate Milk and how it has been found to improve recovery after strenuous exercise.
> 
> I found this article and thought I would share.
> 
> ...


 
I've known about this for quite a while anecdotaly.  When I was in wrestling, our coach would have us down a pint of chocolate milk after practice.  He said that it had the right amount of carbs, protein, vitamins, and lipids to help cut down on soreness.  He was right.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I've known about this for quite a while anecdotaly.  When I was in wrestling, our coach would have us down a pint of chocolate milk after practice.  He said that it had the right amount of *carbs, protein, vitamins, and lipids to help cut down on soreness.*  He was right.



Yup.  That is what we were told yesterday as well.  I was telling a friend of mine about this on the way to work this morning.  He says he ALWAYS drank chocolate milk post work out and believes fully in its ability to help with soreness.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 2, 2006)

KOROHO said:


> There are 2 books to read along with this study.  I don't recall the authors but:
> 
> 1) "Don't Drink Your Milk"
> 2) "Milk: The Deadly Poison"



I don't know about those two books in particular, but most of the sources on milk being bad for you have their roots in PETA and similar organizations.  They're not known for being exactly unbiased....

Besides, dude.....CHOCOLATE MILK!!!

Does strawberry quik count?


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

PETA, hey I'm firmly in that bunch.  You are talking about the *P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals group right.  If you mean the tree hugging, mouse lovin' group, nope sorry can't help you there.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

bydand said:


> PETA, hey I'm firmly in that bunch.  You are talking about the *P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals group right.  If you mean the tree hugging, mouse lovin' group, nope sorry can't help you there.



LMAO!  I love it! :lfao:

I recently bought a Tshirt for my hubby:

*I LOVE ANIMALS*
*(They taste great!)*​


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 2, 2006)

i like food that has parents


----------



## Kacey (Nov 2, 2006)

At this point, there is pretty much nothing you can eat that doesn't have some negative side effect, which may or may not be balanced out by a positive side effect.  You pays your money and you takes your chances... I'll take my chances with milk, white and chocolate; a good drink of milk (I drink 1%) satisfies me and keeps me from eating things that have much greater negative side effects, like candy and chips.


----------



## Tarot (Nov 2, 2006)

Kacey said:


> At this point, there is pretty much nothing you can eat that doesn't have some negative side effect, which may or may not be balanced out by a positive side effect.  You pays your money and you takes your chances... I'll take my chances with milk, white and chocolate; a good drink of milk (I drink 1%) satisfies me and keeps me from eating things that have much greater negative side effects, like candy and chips.



Exactly.  Thank you Kacey.  :asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, everyone read my tagline-----(does anyone in here watch "Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends"?)


----------

